# custom router bit ?



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

could the attached diagram of a router bit be feasible to build ?

Bobby


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

that's a 3/8 outside diameter bearing


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't put a 3/8 od bearing on a 1/2 router shank! On a 1/4 in shank the difference between id and od would only be 1/16th of an inch! I think the short answer is no.

Here is a 1/2in pattern bit.

MLCS Flush Trim and Shear Angle Flush Trim Router Bits

Scroll down page a little.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

IMHO:

This type of bit already exists, no need for a custom bit.
Those are a bit bigger, but same idea.

Katana® Rabbeting Router Bit Kits, Round Nose / Core Box Router Bits, Flush Trim Router Bits

Anyway ,I doubt you get a 3/8 bearing to fit to a 1/4 shank.

Regards.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

why should one need to make custom one this kind of bit while available in market


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

carolina new be said:


> could the attached diagram of a router bit be feasible to build ?
> 
> Bobby


Any particular reason you need the 3/8" cutting diameter?


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

*re why ?*

the template i have is 1/4 inch thick and the slots that I half to cut into the stile are 3/8 wide and 3/8 deep. the bearing has to be 3/8 OD so it can function as a guide bushing .

If I use a 3/8 guide bushing the OD of the guide bushing is 1/2 OD.

Photo of the template from 1/4 inch aluminum is attached as well as the stile detail

Bobby


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Just use a 3/8" bit. Sorry, I'm not getting it ... why you need a bearing for this application?

You can get 3/8" with a 1/4" bit by making a simple jig.

Set up guides for the router so that the router moves 1/8" between the guides. Put the 1/4" bit in and go back and forth touching one guide one way and the other guide the other way.

That will give you a 3/8" wide cut.

By the way, you will need to do it in multiple passes. Start with the bit about 1/4" deep the first pass and make it a little deeper each pass until you get to your desired depth.


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

i need the bearing to prevent the bit from hitting the side of the aluminum template and chewing it up


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably easier to get a collar guide bushing machined to your specs.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

carolina new be said:


> the template i have is 1/4 inch thick and the slots that I half to cut into the stile are 3/8 wide and 3/8 deep. the bearing has to be 3/8 OD so it can function as a guide bushing .
> 
> If I use a 3/8 guide bushing the OD of the guide bushing is 1/2 OD.
> 
> ...


Hi Bobby - looks like you may be trying to duplicate the Rockler fixed louver jig. They use a 3/8" bushing and 1/4" bit but have obviously adjusted their jig to accomodate the offset.
In your situation, I would use a 3/8" bushing with a 1/4" bit. Since this just leaves you a 1/4" slot, just take down the end of each shutter 1/16" on each each side leaving 1/4" stub tenons on the ends. Oh yeah, you would need to shave down the edges also.
An alternative would be to make new templates.:blink:


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

was looking at some bushings and if I use a 1/4 ID x 5/16 OD bushing that leaves a 1/16 thickness that the template slot needs to be enlarge on all sides so the slot on the template needs to be increased from 3/8 to 5/8 correct ?


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

if I use a 1/4 ID x 5/16 OD bushing that leaves a 1/32 thickness that the template slot needs to be enlarge on all sides so the slot on the template needs to be increased from 3/8 to 7/16 corrected from previous post


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I will 2nd John's post you want to use a brass guide, the bit with the bearing will hit the Alum.jig b/4 you can plunge it in true..no need to make the parts 3/8" thick 1/4" thick will do the job just fine. 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30954&site=ROCKLER

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30953&rrt=1

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30955&rrt=1

Movable Shutter Instructions for 1-1/4'' - YouTube
Rockler Shutter Building System -- a revolution in do-it-yourself shutters! - YouTube

No need to reinvent the wheel 

==


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

bob

What I meant was if I wanted to use the aluminum templates I already have I would need to use a 1/4 ID x 5/16 OD guide bushing and I would half to enlarge the HOLES on the aluminum template from 3/8 to 7/16 correct ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No need to rework the template you now have the 3/8" OD guide will just drop in the slot and with a 1/4" bit it will come out just fine..

Juts a note the 3/8" OD brass guide will need to be cut off to 1/4" long the norm, most of the ones that come in a set are a bit to long.

Porter Cable makes a short stem set just for template work.
But it's not cheap about 35.oo bucks the norm..

==



carolina new be said:


> bob
> 
> What I meant was if I wanted to use the aluminum templates I already have I would need to use a 1/4 ID x 5/16 OD guide bushing and I would half to enlarge the HOLES on the aluminum template from 3/8 to 7/16 correct ?


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

*re*

ok bob you lost me the hole that needs to be cut into the stile is 1 7/8 long and 3/8 thick soooo if I use a 3/8 OD brass guide the ID is 9/32 and using a 1/4 inch router bit is gonna give me a 1/4 inch slot ? I need a 3/8 inch slot

Bobby


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

bob you may contact me at 252-678-8197 Weldon NC


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bobby

That's what I'm saying,you don't need to use 3/8" thick stock, the templates you have are made to be use for 1/4" thick stock..

You can rework the templates you have and Mill them out to 1/2" wide slots, if you need to use 3/8" thick stock but just no need to do that..

Just a note you can buy 1/4" thick Basswood from Rockler.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31076&site=ROCKLER
Or just cut yours out on the table saw.

==



carolina new be said:


> ok bob you lost me the hole that needs to be cut into the stile is 1 7/8 long and 3/8 thick soooo if I use a 3/8 OD brass guide the ID is 9/32 and using a 1/4 inch router bit is gonna give me a 1/4 inch slot ? I need a 3/8 inch slot
> 
> Bobby


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

bob if my math is correct I can use a 1/4 inch router bit with a 1/4 ID x 5/16 OD brass bushing and re-size the template holes from 3/8 to 7/16


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

ggom20 said:


> Anyway ,I doubt you get a 3/8 bearing to fit to a 1/4 shank.


You can, Gerard. Trend in the UK do one (46/902X1/4TC) - I bought one of these for a special job a while back - and Amana in the USA do the same cutter (45475). If the cutter being 1/8in (3.2mm) longer than the OP calls for surely that could be dealt with by packing the template off the workpiece with a skin if hardboard?

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No  the bits needs room to spin free inside of the guide,that's why it needs to be 3/8" type guide..

By the way the long slots on the templates are for the teton slots on the frame..that are 1/4" wide type

===



carolina new be said:


> bob if my math is correct I can use a 1/4 inch router bit with a 1/4 ID x 5/16 OD brass bushing and re-size the template holes from 3/8 to 7/16


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

*re*

Bob

the tenton slots are 1/2 inch

attached is what I am working on

It is called a " Hazen Thermometer Shelter " used by the National Weather Bureau

Bobby


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bobby

It will be very nice BUT it comes down to using the right templates/jig I would suggests using the 2 1/2" type and the pin way.. 

2-1/2'' Louver Template Set for Shutter System from Rockler you can lock them in place no real need to have them move in the Hazen Thermometer Shelter..

==



carolina new be said:


> Bob
> 
> the tenton slots are 1/2 inch
> 
> ...


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

*special bearing they did.*



Phil P said:


> You can, Gerard. Trend in the UK do one (46/902X1/4TC) - I bought one of these for a special job a while back - and Amana in the USA do the same cutter (45475). If the cutter being 1/8in (3.2mm) longer than the OP calls for surely that could be dealt with by packing the template off the workpiece with a skin if hardboard?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


Hello Phil !.
I did doubt, cause it's difficult to make such tiny bearings.
Nice links I'll keep them in case needed.

Now that we know about the template, it' s a different problem.
It comes out that it's not right the way to use this alu template.
One can't get down a 3/8 bit in a 3/8 template without destroying template.

Bobj 3 is absolutly right ,using guide bush with a plunge-router making the slots to 1/4 " and making tenons to fit inside, simple and clean.

Regards.
Gerard


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

carolina new be said:


> could the attached diagram of a router bit be feasible to build ?
> 
> Bobby


Hi Bobby,
Could you use this one?
Amana Tool 45475 Pattern Plunge Router Bit - 3/8" Diameter & 1/2" (B)

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

MEBCWD said:


> Could you use this one?
> Amana Tool 45475 Pattern Plunge Router Bit - 3/8" Diameter & 1/2" (B)


Hi Mike

That's the same bit I quoted and it won't work for the reason given - the actual slot in the jig is 3/8in wide.

Regards

Phil


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

*re*

Mike 

that looks like just what the Dr ordered 

If I would have looked for 6 months I never would have found it .

Again thanks !!

Bobby


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bobby 

That bit is close to your criteria however, as Bob, Gerard and Phil point out it could tear up your template trying to use a 3/8" bearing inside a 3/8" template. "Bobj 3 is absolutly right ,using guide bush with a plunge-router making the slots to 1/4 " and making tenons to fit inside, simple and clean", just as Gerard said.

Mike


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

*re*

Phil

that just might work as the actual slot in the jig is a tad bigger than 3/8 
maybe 1/16 bigger. Will let every one know when it comes in and I try it out .

Thanks for all of the replys !!

Bobby 




Phil P said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> That's the same bit I quoted and it won't work for the reason given - the actual slot in the jig is 3/8in wide.
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

carolina new be said:


> bob if my math is correct I can use a 1/4 inch router bit with a 1/4 ID x 5/16 OD brass bushing and re-size the template holes from 3/8 to 7/16


Hi Bobby - I think what Bj and I are trying to say is milling the shutter slats would be much easier than reworking your template. You can take 1/16" off the ends of the slats very quickly and accurately on a router table or even a table saw. Just set the fence and bit height to the correct dimensions and have at it, only a couple of seconds per slat. 1/4" thickness is more than adequate to hold the slat in place and the main part of the slat remains at 3/8". Reworking the template will also work but, IMHO, is much more difficult and has a much larger chance of incurring a difficult to correct error.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bobby

I have a question for you , please ,,,where did you get your templates and did they come with some kind of info on how to use them.. ???? and do they have a web site ??

==


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bobby

Looks like you are dead set on using the 3/8" bit, may I suggest you make a copy of the templates and using 1/2" or 3/4" thick MDF and cut it out on the scroll saw that would take a bit long but you will save your master templates..it only takes one nick with the router bit and they are trash.. 


==



carolina new be said:


> Phil
> 
> that just might work as the actual slot in the jig is a tad bigger than 3/8
> maybe 1/16 bigger. Will let every one know when it comes in and I try it out .
> ...


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

Bob

I had the aluminum templates cut on a water jet at a local company in Rocky Mount NC it only cost me 135 for all 3 I dont have a table saw or a router table to do the tenon ends on the slats like you recommend. If push comes to shove I may just have another set cut from aluminum with slots big enough to accept the 1/2 inch brass guide 

If I use the 1/2 slots I will half to leave the 2 end slots uncut and once I have all of the slots cut slide the template up or down using a short section of slat and inserting it into a slot to line it up for the end slot cut .

Bobby


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

*beginning*

Bob 

I should have added this in my previous post.

I used Solid Works to draw the parts in 3d and the company told me they needed a DXF file to program the water jet cutter with so I converted the file to DXF and the parts were cut out of 1/4 inch Aluminum plate using the water jet.

Attached is a screen shot of all 3 of the parts as DXF files being viewed with Autocad.

Bobby


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

carolina new be said:


> Bob
> 
> I had the aluminum templates cut on a water jet at a local company in Rocky Mount NC it only cost me 135 for all 3 I dont have a table saw or a router table to do the tenon ends on the slats like you recommend. If push comes to shove I may just have another set cut from aluminum with slots big enough to accept the 1/2 inch brass guide
> 
> ...


Hi Bobby - Sounds like this is going to be more than a "one-of" deal. That's a fair hunk of change to tie up in templates. Without a router table or table saw, how were you planning on doing the roundovers and such on the slats? buy premade?
You can pop together a simple table to do about all you need to for little or nothing.
As far as modifying the templates, I think you have the right idea there.


----------



## carolina new be (Mar 10, 2012)

*re*

John

the slats were bought premade in 4 foot lengths


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bobby for the feed back,,,WOW 135.oo 
Looks like you got the kart b/4 the horse thing..

Good Luck with your project 

=



carolina new be said:


> Bob
> 
> I had the aluminum templates cut on a water jet at a local company in Rocky Mount NC it only cost me 135 for all 3 I dont have a table saw or a router table to do the tenon ends on the slats like you recommend. If push comes to shove I may just have another set cut from aluminum with slots big enough to accept the 1/2 inch brass guide
> 
> ...


----------

